# Processing ERROR message



## mdav (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,
In LightRoom 4, when exporting photos to my desktop or a subfolder I receive an Error message "Unable to Export: An internal error has occurred:Win32 API error 2 ("The system cannot find the file specified.") when calling ShellExecuteExW from AgWorkspace.shellExecute 
It does export the file however and is on my drive as instructed on output.This never happened with Lightroom 3.5. I don't like seeing error messages and hope someone may be able to advise.Thanks.Windows 64 bit i7  12g ram.
Any Ideas gratefully received.....

message reads:
 << Unable to export
An interrnal error has occurred:win 32 API error2 (" the system cannot find the file specified.")when calling ShellExecuteExW from AgWorkspace.shell execute >>


----------



## mdav (Apr 3, 2012)

*Please ignore!
Just seen this from jim below from another query-thanks Jim

Correct Answer *by jim01403  on Mar 12, 2012 10:31 AM


It probably means that the "Post Processing" field at the bottom of the Export panel is blank (default should be 'Do Nothing'). This has cropped up a few times since the LR4 beta started. Simply enter a valid option and the error should disappear.

*See the answer in context*​


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi mdav, that was quick and easy!  Thanks for posting back with the solution.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 3, 2012)

There's also a thread over at photoshop.com on this subject, and I've made sure Jeffrey logged a bug against it. There seems to be a glitch somewhere which makes LR4 start with an empty selection.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 3, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> There's also a thread over at photoshop.com on this subject, and I've made sure Jeffrey logged a bug against it. There seems to be a glitch somewhere which makes LR4 start with an empty selection.
> 
> Beat



Why Jeffrey, Beat? I hadn't seen this as his problem specifically. Pretty sure I had the problem in the early beta days (which is how I was apparently able to sort mdav's issue), and I don't have any of his plug-ins installed.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeffrey Tranberry from Adobe, that is 

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr_3_6_export_error


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah....


----------



## Papi (Aug 19, 2012)

Worked like a charm.  Wish all our problems were that easy to solve.  Thanks!


----------

